# Miracles kidding thead



## SandDherds (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone I bought a goat about  2 weeks back they said she was heavily pregnant but they don't have a due date! They said they had a note saying they were breeding in september so if she was bred in the very first days of september she is pretty close! So might aswell start a thread

Miracle is a sweet little myotonic doe I love her to pieces! Here's a picture of her 



And I'm not sure of who the father could be be here are the goats that were with her 

 (miracles the first goat in the row of 3 the mostly black one) she could have been bred with any of these goat 

 

 they said they think the tri color buck got her (I hope so!) I'm hoping for a blue eyed doeling from what I can tell there is only one kid in her but we'll see


Questions:

Question(1) how soon to kidding do they bag up miracle is a First Freshener and she has an udder but not big or tight


Question (2) is thick white (toothpaste white sticky too) discharge a cause for concern? When it dries it get yellow


Question(3) last question) when does their vulva become really puffy hers has been the whole 2 weeks I've had her


Anyways that's I want to ask I'll get some pics of the discharge when I go to check her in an hour or two also will get some pics of her udder. All pics are from the first day I got her. Right now she is getting loose minerals freechoice,alfalfa, and some sweet feed about 1/2 cup a day. Oh and also I'll get some pics of my Nigerian doe who I really hope is almost 2 months pregnant she was bred to an Alaskan chapion Nigerian buck so babies will be registered when they are born.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 25, 2016)

What a cutie! 

White discharge is normal, could be the mucus plug which means she is getting closer. So exciting isn't it, I will be watching this thread for baby pics


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 25, 2016)

Okay so its about 10pm and went out to check all the discharge was dry I checked ligaments they are still there they are movable but are still  hard so I'm not going to to 1/2 hour checks tonight (hopefully not a mistake) anyways here are the pics I took I'll get more tommorow morning!sorry pics are bad i had to have flash on


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome from Ohio, and congrats on your new goat!  Is this her first kidding?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of kidding. Read about the "doe code of honor". It will give you insight into the road your about to travel. One that I am almost positive every goat owner who breeds has traveled before you.

From what I can tell that would be her mucus plug. Every goat is different on when they will kid after loosing said plug, when they bag up and how crazy they decide to make you while you wait & try to figure out when to be there. I currently have one that has been driving me insane for a couple of weeks.

It's fun, it's crazy and then you get these tiny adorable little ones that are on their feet in no time. 

Good luck and please plenty of pictures.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 26, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Welcome from Ohio, and congrats on your new goat!  Is this her first kidding?



Yes this is he first kidding my second but my last kidding was 3 years ago and the goat was a friends goat and I had her the day she l kidded so I couldn't see any signs





goats&moregoats said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of kidding. Read about the "doe code of honor". It will give you insight into the road your about to travel. One that I am almost positive every goat owner who breeds has traveled before you.
> 
> From what I can tell that would be her mucus plug. Every goat is different on when they will kid after loosing said plug, when they bag up and how crazy they decide to make you while you wait & try to figure out when to be there. I currently have one that has been driving me insane for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...




Yep I just go done eating a video my first reaction was  

Will definitely get lots of pictures on my good camera and not my phone when she has them. She is definitely driving me crazy! Maybe our does will pop at the same time


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 26, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2016)

Greetings @SandDherds from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! She's a sweet looking doe! Congrats on being an "about to be" kidding mom! If she is bred to that tri, you should have some awesome colorful kids! From the pics you shared, and since you say she's a FF, I'm going to_* GUESS *_that she's still at least a week or more away. Someone mentioned "Doe code" so my guess could be off by about 2 weeks or so, depending on how crazy she wants to make you 

looking forward to pics when the day arrives and the kids are here! Glad you joined and look fwd to reading more!

I hope you weren't serious when you said:
"Yep I just go done eating a video my first reaction was "


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 26, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations! Best wishes for safe & healthy delivery & kids for your girls!!


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 26, 2016)

oops not eating i mean Watching Haha  And Thanks Everyone


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 26, 2016)

Congratulations on your new goat!  And welcome to BackYardHerds!
I also have Myotonic goats, and they are so sweet.  They rarely ever get into trouble, unlike my other goats....

I can't wait to see Miracle's kid(s), and I hope everything goes well! She is so pretty!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 26, 2016)

And some answers to your questions:

1) First fresheners (Also known as FFs) can and will bag up any time they choose. That's what I just learned here.  Could you get a picture of Miracle from the back, showing her udder?
2) The white discharge is normal in pregnant goats, especially in the last few months, so you shouldn't worry. 
3) I think it's also normal that her vulva is puffy.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 26, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> And some answers to your questions:
> 
> 1) First fresheners (Also known as FFs) can and will bag up any time they choose. That's what I just learned here.  Could you get a picture of Miracle from the back, showing her udder?
> 2) The white discharge is normal in pregnant goats, especially in the last few months, so you shouldn't worry.
> 3) I think it's also normal that her vulva is puffy.



Here are some pics noticeable udder change today

Yesterday






Today

 



Yay!!!im so exited! It's not tight but definitely is bigger she has no more discharge I mean she had a little but not much of and here are some of her from the back end



 

  sorry for the bad pics she was eating her minerals and grains so she was super hard to get to sit still (PS my uddertrimming job is bad it was my first time)

Here's her vulva as of tonight

Tonight




Yesterday night


im getting so exited! Also thanks so much for answering all my questions! Love how your doe is filling up early and mine is I believe is filling late  they are so funny and confusing


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures! Her udder definitely looks fuller. Have you seen/felt any fetal movement so far?

My profile picture is of one of my Myotonic goats, Magnolia.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 28, 2016)

Here is Poppit(Dwarf Nigerian), just clipped her today. She is due Feb 12th. Started developing her utter late Nov.  Then Mavis(needs more trimming) due Feb. 12th, no utter at all. I also have another goat due April 3rd, she just started to develop an utter.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow who new! Goat udders are so interesting!  BTW adorable goaties!



Miracle its acting a bit weird today not too wired but a little different her ligs are still there and super hard but the area around them is getting a little squishier not much though. Her udder is the same her vulva got a little longer than for a few days ago. She has also been rubbing on fences alot but she has been since a week after I got her but she has also been doing these stretches today and talking it sound like a soft mmmm but agian she has only done this 3-4 times today more photos tonight hopefully I hope we have kids soon!


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's what she must have been waiting for 

 



 

Its been In the 50s-60s all week just got really cold here's a picture from outside right by my barn


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 28, 2016)

Here are two pictures of my doe who is due February 4th.  
 
 

@SandDherds, I'm sure that Miracle will kid in the next few days!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2016)

That's great that the mnts are going to get more snow. Hope you don't get too slammed.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay so here are some pictures she was streting and more vocal than normal her vulva is pink and kinda open


Tonight


 

 Last night


 

Udder tonight 9:30 (its a bit more firm then it was this morning)


 
Udder from 6:30


 




Do you think she's getting close ligs are still there I'm not doing 30 hour checks tonight but I am setting an alarm for 12 tonight and I'll go check on her.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't have any experience in kidding yet - just with calving, although from what I've read, signs of impending birth is somewhat the same in cows and in goats. 

How is Miracle right now? Any changes in her udder or vulva?


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 30, 2016)

How interesting!! No changes I'll get some photos after lunc. She does sorta look like she dropped but not sure and her vulva is the same and so is her udder her ligs loosened but are now hard just mushy around them.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 1, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> How interesting!! No changes I'll get some photos after lunc. She does sorta look like she dropped but not sure and her vulva is the same and so is her udder her ligs loosened but are now hard just mushy around them.



Any kids yet?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 2, 2016)

Nope not yet hopefully soon I'll get pics of her later heres some pics of my pregnant nigerian doe meredith

December 31st





January 9th



Today February 2nd





She's had triplets 2 times in a row she is 4 years old right now I'm guessing she's gonna have quads but might just be triplets who knows


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2016)

Aww! She's so cute!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 2, 2016)

She is cute! I'm gonna guess that she will have triplets.


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 2, 2016)

Okay so miracle is standing by herself in the snow while all the others are sleeping or just standing under the barn sorry about the tree the snow knocked it down lol glad it didn't hit the barn

Here's some pictures



 





BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! She's so cute!!


Awww thank you I love her very much she is my baby!




Goatgirl47 said:


> She is cute! I'm gonna guess that she will have triplets.



I hope so! I think quads may be too many triplets would be perfect! Hoping for 2 does and a buckling from her and hoping for 1 single tri color buckling from miracle (color really doesn't matter to me but boy would that be cute!) If she has twins the I would like 1 buckling (he would be a keeper) and a doeling (I would probably sell her. Well maybe not)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 2, 2016)

Exciting, when is she due?


----------



## OllieAcres (Feb 2, 2016)

Meredith is so cute!!! I love that over the shoulder look and her coloring is beautiful. Do you know when she is due?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 2, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Exciting, when is she due?




Meredith is due April 28th and miracle who know they said they had a not on their calendar saying they were breeding in September and that's all they said I think I've had her almost a month now


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 2, 2016)

OllieAcres said:


> Meredith is so cute!!! I love that over the shoulder look and her coloring is beautiful. Do you know when she is due?



She's due April 28th to may 10th


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2016)

i LOVE KIDDING THREADS!  No experience but am learning for when we get into our first kiddings next spring!


----------



## OllieAcres (Feb 2, 2016)

@SandDherds  -Shoot! I don't want to wait that long! Oh well, I am sure she doesn't want to wait that long either .

@samantha draws -Same here, I won't have lambs on the ground to next spring. I am having to live through others till then.


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay just wanted to update nothing has changed yet but I did hear from the lady I got her from that her first goat kidded a few days ago with twin bucks and I asked about udders she said she is a miniature silky fainting goat and that she hasnt had a goat fill the udder till after they had them so I guess the udder is pretty much out of the question and they don't do ligs so they don't know when they get soft but they probably will a day or so before she goes. I also just got kicked out by my landlord and I have 30 days to move I found a 3 acre house in Idaho about 8 hours from me so I am gonna move there that's alot of packing and so close to miricles due date ugh! But its what I gotta do. I gotta get chickens,ducks,goats,rabbits,ferrets and one big livestock dog that's going to be fun


----------



## Pamela (Feb 14, 2016)

Where at in Idaho?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 14, 2016)

Fruitland its about an hour or so from Boise


----------



## Pamela (Feb 14, 2016)

That's about 3 1/2 hours away from me


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 15, 2016)

Pamela said:


> That's about 3 1/2 hours away from me



Really? That's awesome!


Okay so update miracles ligaments are pretty much gone!!! Last night they were very hard and when I let her out of the stall this morning her ligs are almost gone you have to push relatively hard to find them and she is extremely! hungry she was eating like she hasn't eaten in weeks normally she is all slow eating this morning she was an absolute hog! So I'm hoping we have babies soon! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yay!  

With my goat who just kidded, her udder and teats didn't get bigger until she was in labor.


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Yay!
> 
> With my goat who just kidded, her udder and teats didn't get bigger until she was in labor.



Wow! They just want to drive us crazy!





Okay so we should expect babies today her ligs are 100% gone! She was standing out in the snow (which we got 5 inches of over night) she was calling and calling and calling for me she had a string of whiteish mucus and looks like she has dropped. Last night I knew something was going on she was VERY loud when I was locking the chickens up she is normally pretty quiet she also kept looking at her stomach like she had no idea what was going on and doing a little baby talking her ligs were still there so I only checked twice once at 12 once at 3am but this morning her ligs wer 100% gone I searched for a good 5 minutes! There will be updates and pics to come


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Nothing yet  just a few weak contractions getting up and going down the discharge is changing from white to clear going back out now


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Getting close. 

Is she okay with you being there and watching her?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

I think she is but of course I'm not her but every time I come inside she starts bleating like crazy and when I go back out she lays down and chews her cudso I think she's fine with it


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay here some pictures I just took









Licking my hand while I was trying to get another picture


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Awwww, she's so pretty. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Baby #1 is here a little doeling looks like miracle I think that it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 18, 2016)

WOOHOO!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

YAY!!  That's wonderful!  Any more do you think?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Here she is


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

Awwww! She's adorable!  Congratulations (again)!

Do you think there will be another one?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

she's a beaut!


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> YAY!!  That's wonderful!  Any more do you think?




I'm not sure how do I check I tried to bump felt nothing


Miracle is such a good mama!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> I'm not sure how do I check I tried to bump felt nothing
> 
> 
> Miracle is such a good mama!



https://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

^ Did you bump her that way? If she's not pushing, I'd guess that she just had a single kid.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, if she's passing/passed the afterbirth, you have a single. I would guess if you can run your hands down her sides from front to rear behind her ribs, you might could feel if there was another one in there. If the first one came out like a buttered roll, I'd expect the/a next one would also unless it got twisted or presented wrong, but there should be some indication from mom that she was having difficulty. It's only been like 1/2 hour, so   What do you think?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep should be just a single I bounced her that way nothing I thought I felt another kick but guess not probably the ruman she is passing the placenta now


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

Well good enough! Congrats on a successful kidding and a healthy arrival!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations on the healthy doeling!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats on an adorable Doeling


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks everybody I'm just in love with this little girl she is so sweet!


Miracle just passed the afterbirth and baby was drinking before she was even 15 minutes old so that's good I just love her so much


I need some name suggestions for this little girl


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 18, 2016)

How about Penelope? She's the same color and breed as our Penelope.


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 18, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> How about Penelope? She's the same color and breed as our Penelope.
> View attachment 14653



Awww she so cute! That's a really good name I think that's at the top of my list now! I had a ferret about 5 years ago (my first ferret ever)  her name was princess Penelope I loved her so very much! Unfortunately she passed about 3 years ago so I think that just maybe the perfect name!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrats on the new doeling!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 19, 2016)

How are Miracle and her doeling doing today?


----------



## SandDherds (Feb 20, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> How are Miracle and her doeling doing today?



They are doing good the little doeling is happy she was not very active the first 2 days but she playful and jumping today! And miracle is being a very good mama

I also think I may be getting a pygmy doe who is due in the next week so that could be interesting.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 22, 2016)

That's awesome! Pygmy goats are so cute. The farm I got Clover from had a couple TINY Pygmy goats (they were a little plump, too). I couldn't believe how small they were! 

I hope you will be able to get that Pygmy doe, and if you do, make sure you start a kidding thread for her!


----------

